# XC Race bike real weights



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

As title sez "real" weights of XC race bikes. I.E. weight of bike on the start line.

My HT carbon is 18.88 with 2.25 tires,bottle cage,padded saddle,ect.

16"generic carbon frame (broke my Scott Scale got Scott road frame instead)
Rockshox 2010 SID Worldcup Carbon without remote lockout
Stan Podium 26 wheelset tubeless, Ti QRs
Eggbeaters stainless with Ti spindles
Avid Ultimate Brakes with 140/160 Alligator rotors
Raceface Dues crankset (after breaking 2 FSA hollow cranksets)
schwalbe rocket rons 26x2.25 not EVO
Easton carbon bar and seatpost w/ SLR saddle
XO thumb shifters and derail,XTR front derail
Ritchey WCS 100mm stem
Ritchey carbon headset
KMC 9sl chain,xtr 12/32 cassette
130lb 50+ Cat 1 rider .


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Large Lenz Leviathan 4 29er
DT Swiss XCR 100 fork
DT 240 hubs w/ Arches and Kenda karma 1.9 tubeless
XTR shifters and rear der
Dura Ace front Der
Recon SL cassette
Rotor Agilis cranks w 27/36 rotor rings
Hope race X2 brakes 160/140
Easton EC90 post and EC70 bars
SLR saddle
Ti or alum bolts everywhere
23.6 lbs


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Mine would currently be just under 21 pounds with a bottle cage and a Garmin Edge 500. This assumes I carry my inflator, tube, tire lever and multi-tool in my jersey pocket.









(slightly out-of-date photo)

19.5" 2007 Trek Elite 9.9 (carbon)
SID XX 100mm
NoTubes ZTR Alpine, XTR rear hub, American Classic front
2.4" Conti X-King RaceSports, tubeless
Easton carbon bar, Ritchey WCS stem, Bontrager RXXXL grips, XTR shift pods
Thomson Masterpiece, FSA 200-gram saddle
Cheap 11-32 PG970 cassette (hey, it's still training season)
XT crankset, 32-44, no granny
XTR M980 pedals
X0 brakes, ashima rotors, ti bolts

If it's a night race, add about 400 grams for a DiNotte 1200-Plus headlight system.

I plan to get:

XTR 985 crankset in 30-44 config
XTR 10-speed chain
XG-999 11-32 cassette
possibly a Selle Italia SLR Fibra saddle
very possibly some 2.25" Rocket Rons

Which would reduce the weight by about a pound. No plans to abandon the SPD pedals, however 

In the big picture, at the local race series, I took my full-rigid commuting mountain bike to one extra-muddy race, and still kept up with the fastest Masters-class racer (I race the younger age bracket just to keep it interesting, still won the series). Bike weight and tech is cool and everything, but engine and course knowledge are solid gold


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

5 race seasons and No dnf's or mechanicals. I do just as well on race courses I have never been on. Course knowledge is not a biggie for me.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

My bike currently weighs 26 lbs even with everything on it. 

Jamis dakota - steel frame 4.7 lbs
Wtb laserdisc lites laced to 317 rims - 1760
avid rotors - 220 
Bb7 brakes - not sure
truvativ stylo crank
truvativ xr bar and seatpost
rocket v saddle -260
Xt shifters and derailleurs
tubes 380
Tires 580+550
Fsa stem

I plan on lowering the weight some since this I want compete in the series championship, but I'm not too concerned because this is also my everyday bike. I only own one mountain bike so it has to be comfortable to ride.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

my ride... pretty close to stock Sworks Epic. 21.5lbs with bottle cage, pedals.... only thing missing is my garmin and a bottle of water. 

wife rides a similar bike (same size) and hers is 20.5lbs in the same condition.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

2010 Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er 1
18lbs 13oz (before I switched to lighter rotors, carbon levers, ti brake caliper bolts, new ultimate 580 carbon bar, rocket ron front) probably still in the 18lb range (added heavier grips)

Size M
Brakes: Formula R1 with carbon levers
KCNC 160/140 rotors with Ti bolts
Sram XX crankset 39-26
Sram XO front der.
Sram XX rear Der.
Sram XX cassette 11-36
Sram XX shifters
KMC X10SL Chain
Ritchey Carbon 2 bolt seatpost
Selle italia Kit carbonio flow saddle
KCNC Rear Skewer
New ultimate 580 carbon bar
Extralite Bar Ends
ESI Chunky grips
Stans Crest rims
Tune Cannonball/Kong hubs
DT Rev spokes
Maxxis Aspen rear tires-tubeless with Stans
Rocket Ron front (tubeless ready) Tubeless with stans
2 new ultimate carbon cages
KCNC aluminum bottle cage bolts
edit: eggbeater 2ti with short ti spindle


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

my anthem-x is sitting around 21.75lb right now, with 2.25 tires. If I used it for strictly xc racing, it would probably be closer to 21 even, but it's my everyday bike as well. Hopefully my niner will be a pound or more lighter.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Wife's 26" S-works HT, ready to ride at 17.75lbs with 2.25" Rocket Rons. 

My Niner Air9C at 20.3lbs, 1x10 with sus fork.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

briscoelab said:


> Wife's 26" S-works HT, ready to ride at 17.75lbs with 2.25" Rocket Rons.
> 
> My Niner Air9C at 20.3lbs, 1x10 with sus fork.


how about a build list on both. Thanks


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Specialized S-works 2011 SJ HT 
Specialized S90 fork
S-works crankset, 36T single ring
Sram XX rear shifter
Sram X0 RD
Sram XX 11-36 cassette
Sram XX disc brakes 160mm f/r
Sram 1091R chain
Eggbeater 4Ti

Thomson Masterpiece post
Syntace F109 stem 90mm, -17* deg
Syntace Duraflite carbon bar, cut to 610mm
ESI Chunky grips
Tune Speedneedle seat post (white leather)
King Ti cage

King Disc hubs, Stans Alpine, Revolution spokes
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" Evo
KCNC Ti Skewers

(Also have S-works Fast Trak and Renegade tires for certian courses, but weight it with the Rons)


My Niner:
Size Large Air9C
Reba XX Tapered fork 100mm
Specialized S-works crankset with 34T single ring

Sram XX rear shifter
Sram XX rear der
Sram XX cassette 11-36
Sram 1091R chain
Eggbeater 11Ti pedals

Formula R1 ("Super Batman") brakes with carbon levers, 160mm f/r
Thomson Masterpeice seatpost 
Thomson X4 90mm stem 0*
Niner carbon bars, cut to 670mm
ESI chunky grips
Selle Italia SLR saddle (soon to be a Toupe Pro carbon rail saddle)

King Disc hubs, Crest rims, Super comp spokes
2.25" Schwalbe Rocket Ron tires
KCNC Skewers

King Ti cage

Still have a few more bolts to change to Ti/alloy and waiting on a Syntace Stem for the Niner (that weight ~40 grams less than the Thomson).


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice Builds. do you find single front enough gear for all courses.


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

743power said:


> my anthem-x is sitting around 21.75lb right now, with 2.25 tires. If I used it for strictly xc racing, it would probably be closer to 21 even, but it's my everyday bike as well. Hopefully my niner will be a pound or more lighter.


Picture please. ill post mine if you post yours 

My Anthem-x is also in the mid 21lbs range with no exotic parts.

Giant Anthem X 10'
Magura Durin SL 100mm
Sram XX F&R derailleur
Sram XX Shifters
Sram XX 11-32 Cassette
Sram XX Crank 39-28
Sram 1091r chain
Salsa Carbon Pro Moto flat 640mm
KCNC Seatpost 370mm
KCNC Stem 100mm
KCNC Skewers 
KCNC 160/140 rotors
Omni racer 34.9 clamp
Formula R1 brakes
DT Swiss 240 F/R w/ Stan's Alpine rims
Conti Race King 2.2 supersonic tires
SLR fabria saddle
King Ti cage
ESI Chunky
Crank Bros eggbeater 2s


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

whybotherme said:


> my ride... pretty close to stock Sworks Epic. 21.5lbs with bottle cage, pedals.... only thing missing is my garmin and a bottle of water.
> 
> wife rides a similar bike (same size) and hers is 20.5lbs in the same condition.












figured i would post up a picture of my bike from yesterday's ride. 4hrs in the mtns for a first ride... BLISS.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Re single rings: We've found them to be just about perfect for racing. A 36-11 is a fairly big gear on a 26" bike and the 1:1 low gear is adequate for most XC courses. 

The 34T on my 29er gives me the same effective range. Last year I used a 36/28 double setup on the 29er, with an 11-32 cassette, and rarely got out of the 36T. 

The key is to adjust your chainring size in anticipation of the course. For instance, at a long race that has lots of extended climbing (like the Dakota 50 or similar), we'd throw a 33 or 34T on my wife's bike and a 32T on mine. 

The 11-36 cassettes have really made the single ring gearing come into it's own (IMO). You get a decent spread of gears, lighter weight, and a simpler drivetrain.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

briscoelab said:


> Re single rings: We've found them to be just about perfect for racing. A 36-11 is a fairly big gear on a 26" bike and the 1:1 low gear is adequate for most XC courses.
> 
> The 34T on my 29er gives me the same effective range. Last year I used a 36/28 double setup on the 29er, with an 11-32 cassette, and rarely got out of the 36T.
> 
> ...


my home course (Fontana) proved to me that a single front ring isn't sufficient. though to be honest there are not many courses with the long wicked steep climb, and then a long flat section. the combination of which really makes 1xX a limiter for me.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/64661253


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

whybotherme said:


> my home course (Fontana) proved to me that a single front ring isn't sufficient. though to be honest there are not many courses with the long wicked steep climb, and then a long flat section. the combination of which really makes 1xX a limiter for me.


Did you make it out to Fontana on Saturday? We ran the "hill" again


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

facelessfools said:


> Did you make it out to Fontana on Saturday? We ran the "hill" again


no. didn't fit into my training plan. saved my pennies by doing a 5 hour road ride from home. heard the hill was in there. good stuff! time to get ready for Sagebrush!


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

17" Sette Phantom
2008 Fox RL (HEAVY!)
ZTR Olympic w/ ZTR hub front, hope pro 3 rear
Speedplay Frogs Ti
Avid Juicy Ultimate SL MAG Brakes(sworks take offs) with 160mm Ashima rotors
Shimano XT cranks w/ RaceFace Single Speed ring
Maxxis Aspen 2.1 eXCeption series
Easton EC90 bar
Token carbon seatpost
XTR M980 shifter
XTR M980 derailleur
Syntace F99 105mm w/ Ti bolts
KMC X10SL chain
Shimano XT 11-36 10sp cassette
KCNC Skewers
Woodman Deathgrip SL
Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio
MRP 1.X guide Seat tube mounted version

I haven't had a chance to throw it on the scale since I got the XTR parts, but it should be ~18.85lbs. 

I have a plan to get it down into the low 17's, I just gotta find a job first , probably will have to wait till summer though.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe not a WW bike, but what I call 
a good light weight build at 22.8 pounds.

Frame - Large Yeti ASR-C
Fork - Fox F100 RLC
Crank - XTR
Pedals - XTR
Chain - XTR
Cassett - XTR 11-34
Rear Der - XTR Shadow
Front Der - XTR
Shifters - XTR
Saddle - Yeti
Bars - Easton Monkey Lite
Stem - Easton 100mm EA
Brakes - Magura Marta SL
Rotors - Magura 160mm
Tires - Rocket Rons Evo 2,1"
Tubes - Performance Lunar Lites
Wheels - Mavic SLR
Grips - ODI
Headset - King
Ti bolts on most parts

Best, John


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

My Rotwild R.R2 HT in "race mode" weighs 17,10 lbs


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

COLINx86 said:


> 17" Sette Phantom
> 2008 Fox RL (HEAVY!)
> ZTR Olympic w/ ZTR hub front, hope pro 3 rear
> Speedplay Frogs Ti
> ...


*Put it on a scale prob +- 20lb with that build.Wheels,tires,and fork not too light.Let us know *


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

sevencycle said:


> *Put it on a scale prob +- 20lb with that build.Wheels,tires,and fork not too light.Let us know *


 I have put it on a scale and it was 19.1, but it was with heavier bottle cage (broke my old carbon one, and had a cheapo one at the time), heavier front tire, bit heavier grips, slightly heavier chain and chainring too.

I thought the tires were pretty light at 475g and 480g. But yeah the fork is rediculous, 1625g with pretty short steerer tube and starnut. 

EDIT: Went through and did some math, should be around 18.9 but I'll try to get it on a scale soon.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

COLINx86 said:


> I have put it on a scale and it was 19.1, but it was with heavier bottle cage (broke my old carbon one, and had a cheapo one at the time), heavier front tire, bit heavier grips, slightly heavier chain and chainring too.
> 
> I thought the tires were pretty light at 475g and 480g. But yeah the fork is rediculous, 1625g with pretty short steerer tube and starnut.
> 
> EDIT: Went through and did some math, should be around 18.9 but I'll try to get it on a scale soon.


I am looking at your build compared to mine. My wheels cass,fork is well over a pound less. My frame is 16" carbon at 1180g.I got a digital scale and bike is a hair under 19lbs


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine is also 1x9. No front derailleur, shifter, cable/housing, extra rings, less links in the chain.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Sits at 21lbs 8oz without bottle and bag. seen a few races already for the 2011 season.

Frame	Sette Ace M	2210
Fork	Magura Durin SL 100mm(race+starnut)	1357
Shock	RockShox Monarch 3.3	250
Bottle Cage	Karbona sc wing	17
Bolts	Al	2
Headset	Cane Creek S8	99
Top Cap, Bolt & Spacers 12
Stem	Rotor sl2	96
Handlebar	KCNC SC Bone	115
cables	powercordz	5
Shifter	Sram X0 Gripshifters	175
Grips ESI Chunky
Seatpost	KCNC Ti prolite	164
Seat	Selle Italia SLR	141
SeatClamp	New Ultimate	7
Brakes	Hayes Stroker Gram F	228
Hayes Stroker Gram R	246
Rotors	KCNC Razor 160mm	74
KCNC Razor 140mm	61
Crankset	Extralite E-Bones	502
Chainring	EP 38t Ti	36
EP 27t Ti	27
Charing Bolts, Spacers 13
Front Derailleur	Sram xx	117
Rear Derailleur	Sram X0	171
Chain	KMV X9SL TiN	248
Cassette	Nino's Ti 11-34t	189
Skewer	J&L Flyweight	32
Wheelset	Hope Pro II's, DT Rev's, Sun EQ21	1576
Tires	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Pacestar	485
Conti X King 2.2 racesport	517
Conti Race King SS 2.0	430
Hutchinson Cobra Airlite	525
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evo 511,531
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 Performance 485
Peddles	Crankbrothers Eggbeater 2Ti + Ward	182

Ti susp. bolts: 65g steel: 88g -23


----------



## kross king (May 5, 2010)

well my spark comes in at 19.2lbs with inflator and tool with 2.25 wheels in xl and my scale is 18lbs fully laiden....gotta love scotts


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

I do love Scott. I raced a Scale for 2 seasons before it cracked. Road bike is CR1 SL custom built to 12.5 lbs. (was 10.81lbs.) I do Crits,RR,TT & bunnyhop railroad tracks and roadkill. 4 years and still going strong.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

here's my 2010 santa cruz blur xcc
not a sub 20 pound feather, but its built to actually ride in the rough


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

i bent up an olympic rim so wanted to try the "race" with a DT 180 ceramic hub
its much lighter and so far so good
i use the old olympic rim and a Kenda Karma 2.0 when traveling to a rough ride


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

racerick said:


> here's my 2010 santa cruz blur xcc
> not a sub 20 pound feather, but its built to actually ride in the rough


Why the ZTR Race rim on the rear? I thought the back rim was under more stress than the front? Just curious.

Either way, GREAT bike!


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

My Trek Elite 9.9 hardtail last year was 17.78 lbs as raced at USA XC Nationals, on the scale. This year's frame is about the same weight, but I'm moving away from the tubulars I ran last year back to new team sponsor NoTubes rims and a bigger fork for more reliability, so I anticipate a little heavier without being heavy by any means, probably around 18.5 or so. I'll post pictures and final weight on the scale when I get it built up, but for now, here's how I see things shaking out:

2011 Trek Elite 9.9
SID XX WC, QR+tapered carbon steerer (on the way)
Sram XX brakes, derailleurs, cassette, shifters, etc
Ashima Aerotors, 160/140
DT190/NoTubes ZTR Alpines, filed adaptors with XTR lockrings
Bontrager XXX-Lite post and stem (w/Ti bolts), Syntace Duraflite bar
Variety of Bontrager Tires, mostly XR0, XR1, occasionally XR2
Bontrager Evoke saddle (on the way), RXL foam grips
EB 11 Pedals (on the way)
Andrews Ti King cages
Al and Ti bolts throughout.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

just swaped frame to Tomac X Type now 18.6


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> Sits at 21lbs 8oz without bottle and bag. seen a few races already for the 2011 season.
> 
> Frame Sette Ace M 2210
> Fork Magura Durin SL 100mm(race+starnut) 1357
> ...


Ok, that's really wierd. I saw this picture and said, "that backyard looks familiar". You live in the same town I do. But, I don't know you and I'm sure I have never been in your backyard. Nice bike, by the way.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Sits at 21.88 pounds, with pedals. Also built for rough, epic XC trail riding. Climbs 25% grades with ease:


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

Who can pedal a 25% grade with ease??


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

My new Scalpel came in at 8.9kg/19.5lbs with 2.25 roro/rara tires.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sevencycle said:


> Who can pedal a 25% grade with ease??


I don't think anyone can.

http://www.roberts-1.com/bikehudson/r/m/hilliness/index.htm


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

ready for the 100miler
25.2 with a full water bottle and a tool bag.
just 5.6lb heavier than the cat..
frame weighs in at 4.3


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Ok, that's really wierd. I saw this picture and said, "that backyard looks familiar". You live in the same town I do. But, I don't know you and I'm sure I have never been in your backyard. Nice bike, by the way.


You have mail! and thanks! it gets the job done. id like to change the shock and brakes. get a remote lockout and some more bite to my brake.

i just got 47g bar ends for $10 though that are ano blue! will see how those feel. my race front wheel is getting built with a 80g mack hub and a 327g stans alpine. that will cut almost 150g in the front wheel alone.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

you guys must nickel and dime your selves to death dont you..

i could just see my wife now, if she could see what was going through my mind.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

sevencycle said:


> Who can pedal a 25% grade with ease??


lol....I'm exaggerating, guys. It's doable, but with much concentration and effort. There.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> lol....I'm exaggerating, guys. It's doable, but with much concentration and effort. There.


What is the grade of that street in Los Angeles. I can't remember the name of the street. They have a competition there once a year, and I guess it's considered the steepest street there is.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure of the weight at all.. an ideas?
2010 BlurLT anodized, built up for endurance racing, ( or in my case riding).
I have my powertap on the rear but when I compete I will use the same rim and tire on a CK hub (ZTR Arch with RR's). all bolts TI and new Dime XC brakes on the way.








Doubt the saddle will be on for any long rides but its good for >2hrs

will add the widget later on this spring.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

elsewhere said:


> you guys must nickel and dime your selves to death dont you..
> 
> i could just see my wife now, if she could see what was going through my mind.


Just tell her, it keeps you from banging other women.


----------



## G14it (Oct 8, 2008)

sevencycle said:


> Who can pedal a 25% grade with ease??


I can!!! granted I feel violated by the nose of the saddle to keep the nose down since I ride a 140mm bike. Ive done it once on my 37 pound 7" free ride bike just to prove a point to a friend who said it couldnt be done.

Very impressive bikes you all have, you guys must have much deeper pockets than I do.


----------



## carbonwildhagen (Jul 10, 2013)

*2013 Cannondale F29 Carbon 1 Hi-Mod*

Frame 2013 Cannondale 29er Carbon 1 Hi-Mod
Lefty 29er XLR Carbon w/lockout
Wheels Reynolds Carbon
Tires Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo TLR
Hubs Reynolds
Spokes Reynolds
Bottom Bracket Ceramic BB30
Shifters Shimano XTR
Rear Derailleur Shimano XTR
Front Derailleur Shimano XTR
Pedals Shimano XTR
Crank Sram Carbon
Cog Set Sram XX 32/11
Saddle Fizi:k Tundra Kium Rail
Seatpost Cannondale Save 29
Stem Cannondale Opi
Handlebar Truvativ T40 580mm
Grips Cannondale Foam Superlight

18 lbs.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got some work to do! My 20" Kona Kula Deluxe is 25.5# (I thought it was a little lighter): Fox F32 RL, stock bars/stem/post, XTR 985 brakes and cranks, LX rear derailleur, ZTR 355s dbl butted dt spokes and alloy nipples to XT hubs, fairly heavy tires, older xtr pedals, Rival SL seat. But it is still lighter than our cat.


----------

